# Ambitions



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

What are the things you dreamed of fulfilling when you were little?
What do you want to do now? Write a book? Complete a triathalon? Be yourself? Finish your degree? What do you want to do???


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

I want to get a PhD. I'm not sure in what, but in one of my areas of interest to be sure. Philosophy is one of a few likely choices for my major, and a field I like, so that's a possibility. Though, being in high school this is a ways away. :tongue: As such, it's too early to say with any certainty, of course.


----------



## weka (Sep 17, 2010)

Wanted to be a pilot, join the airforce. It was lucky I was crap at maths because the military would have been the worst place for me. Probably would have been shot for insubordination or something. At 17 I was clumsy too so I would have crashed fairly quickly. No ambitions now. Just doing whatever I like.


----------



## Luka (Aug 1, 2010)

I want to become a 'environment-protection-person' . or maybe a doctor, vet or psychologist  Or maybe a journalist.

In general just change someone's life for the better roud:


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

Luka said:


> I want to become a 'environment-protection-person' . or maybe a doctor, vet or psychologist  Or maybe a journalist.
> 
> In general just change someone's life for the better roud:


I consider these all very admirable. I hope you succeed. :happy:


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

A polymath... Yeah, I was insane.


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

The telescopic nature of ambition overtime is quite depressing. Or maybe it's the telescopic nature of ability...

Renaissance man seems unlikely, but I think a healthy mind and body will be my priorities. Perhaps a scientist, journalist/writer, political analyst. I'm realizing my inherent drive has been conditioned and reduced to the goal of getting accepted to a good college. Then what? 

Maybe my Hogwarts letter is on its way?!


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

*What are the things you dreamed of fulfilling when you were little?*
I wanted to be President of the U.S.

*What do you want to do now? *
I want to be a civil engineer, electrical engineer, mechanical engineer, architect, and chemist.

*Write a book? *
I've done that already. I didn't like it. :/

*Complete a triathalon? *
Nope.

*Be yourself? *
Yep.

*Finish your degree? *
I haven't started on them yet.


----------



## saturnne (Sep 8, 2009)

When I was even, I wanted to be an astronaut and observe the Earth from Mars. I also wanted to be a writer, but now, I can't imagine myself sitting at a wooden desk, typing away with papers flying about. English was never my favorite subject...

Now, I want to be an environmental or biomedical engineer. I want to make a change in the world although I deny that I am an idealist.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

when I was a kid I wanted to do a lot of things. Most of the time it was scientist . now somewhat the same.


----------



## xrevolutionx (Apr 10, 2010)

I remember when I was 5 I wanted to be Batman. I dreamed of cool gadgets and saving people from crazy villains. Between the ages of 7 - 13 I wasn't sure. I switched from doctor, to veterinarian, to astronaut. At 14 I decided to become a Marine and at 18 years old I made it happen. It didn't work out too well because of medical reasons but years after I joined Army ROTC because I had set out to become a military officer. That didn't work out because of engineering schools gruesome dropout rate. So now I'm set on owning my own business. Something that I can start up from scratch and make it grow into a mega corporation. :happy:



Or I can be Batman.


----------



## EvanR (Nov 28, 2009)

When I was a kid I wanted to be a stockbroker or some other kind of businessman and eventually become powerful enough to conquer the world. Now I just want to make as much money as possible, I don't see the whole conquering the world thing as very realistic anymore. But, money does bring power, and power is fun!


----------



## KateAusten (Feb 6, 2010)

As a kid I wanted to have a lot of great adventures, travel around, be an environmentalist, live in the rainforest or on a tropical island, and be a novelist. 

I spent a semester in the rain forest and just moved to a tropical island. Feels really good after being told all my childhood that my dreams were unrealistic, and I should just try to become a doctor or something. I got distracted from writing and reading by the stresses of college, but I'm getting back into those so maybe someday I actually will be a successful writer. It's the only career that really feels like "me."


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Some of my earlier childhood ambitions:
- Engineer
- Soldier
- Lawyer

Some of my early teen ambitions:
- Journalist
- Games Designer
- Lawyer
- Historian

Some of my later teen ambitions:
- Merchant banker
- Lawyer
- Diplomat
- Army Officer
- Revolutionary

What I am pursuing presently: Lawyer

It wasn't so long ago that I had a lot of ambition, but mostly my ambition has died down: I want to be a barrister, and do some exciting things in my life, and if I am presented with opportunities to take them, but I no longer dream of being super wealthy or powerful or anything. (Although I would point out that being a lawyer is an 'ambition' for some people, it has been a career choice I have always been interested in and have always had the capacity to achieve, so doesn't mean very much to me.)


----------



## rubber soul (Sep 14, 2010)

I wanted to be a jockey. Then I got tall.  So I settled for training Kentucky Derby winners. :laughing:

I want to breed and train these fancy suckers:









Eventually I want to own and manage my own training barn, maybe be partners with my friend who wants to be a large animal vet. I'm kind of just going to college to say I did and be a varsity athlete......avoid reality for four more years. As long as I have horses in my life and I can sort of make money off them, I'll be happy. And I want to get married. Hopefully someone with money to support my crazy horse habit...:crazy::tongue:


----------



## Cloud_Nine (Oct 17, 2010)

my childhood dream did not happen due to circumstance. i am in a decent profession. i finished my professional degree and currently working on another. the current degree that i am working on will open a lot of doors for me . i am very ambitious.

folks, hard work does pay off. an advanced degree is the way to go.

best of luck to u all.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

When I was younger, I wanted to a plethora of things which included businesswoman, singer, actress, chef, spy, plastic surgeon and cardcaptor.

Right now, I have no idea where my life is going, and I am perfectly OK with that.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Go to college for a BM, the get a music doctorate in Hawaii. Compose music for video games, maybe movies, hopefully for my friends' weddings and stuff 

At this point I'll be around 25ish, I'll move back to my home town and steal my old band teachers job, even if it means I just do it for half the pay, anything to steal it as I have vowed to do, money means nothing to me. 

Then when I'm around 30-33ish I'll move to Hallstatt Austria, although I will probably not live in my house too often since I'd like to fly around and record my works with the orchestras (making sure everything is right, not like I'd perform with them or anything, although that would be cool). 

Hopefully at this point I'll be able to afford the bike of my dreams, and I can just compose a large body of works until I'm in my late 30's at which point I'm debating applying to be a spy or CIA agent, since all you need is a 4 year degree, and speaking another language is a plus (I'll be fluent in German by then)

Somewhere along the way I will have made some deep runs into a couple poker tournaments to help supplement the shitty pay for composing. And because I am extremely competitive. After I'm in my 40's I'll start to feel really lonely since I won't have settled down with a woman yet..... I'll probably go through some sort of mid life crisis and get involved with a couple of my younger piano students (in their 20's). Then once I'm in my 50's I'll compose my best works, inspiration coming from my own existential depression, I'll look back on my one true love that I lost and I will die in my 60's because I didn't eat well, I drank, smoked, and didn't exercise, among just not really having the will to live anymore.

Seems really planned out but this is just a rough sketch, hopefully I will encounter some pleasant surprises


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

EvanR said:


> When I was a kid I wanted to be a stockbroker or some other kind of businessman and eventually become powerful enough to conquer the world. *Now I just want to make as much money as possible*, I don't see the whole conquering the world thing as very realistic anymore. But, money does bring power, and power is fun!


I relate to the money part but for a different reason. My personal goal is to make butt loads of cash but not for the sake of being rich. I need to prove a point to myself, that you don't need to climb a corporate ladder to be successful. I just hate the idea of being confined to a rigid 9-5 schedule 5 days a week. The routine seems to waste an individual's life away. It sounds corny, but I kind of just want to do it my way. I think my life would be more fulfilling that way. Oh and the cash wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

As a kid - NBA PLAYER! hahahah 

Now: find a job =( not hahaha


----------

